# Better Pics Of Accutron.



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Putting these on my site tonight


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bloody good pictures PG and a nice Accutron.









I must get a camera with better macro but I have to buy an new PSU for my PC, this one has gone noisy. Oh well, that's another Â£64 I won't be spending on watches.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Stan, taken half an hour ago, who needs daylight?









She certainly is lovely, got her on at the mo!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

What kind of lamps are you using PG?

I need to buy something better.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Great pictures Paul. What does the T S stand for at the bottom of the dial







?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> Great pictures Paul. What does the T S stand for at the bottom of the dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've no idea Ian











> STAN: What kind of lamps are you using PG?


I've just got a triple spot light thing on the ceiling with normal small edison screw spotlamp bulbs in it (40W each).

And a desk lamp with a 12v 20w halogen.

The watch has a white IKEA plastic bin placed over top of it and the halogen is amied directly onto the top of the upside down bin. Camera white balance is set on auto (works better that the Fluro or tungsten settings).

Took me ages playing around with 1,2 or 3 desk lamps etc b4 I stumbled across this simple method. I'm sure it's more to do with the camera than owt else.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It works well Paul, I might have to get a halogen lamp, good output and better colour temperature than my tungsten bulb.









Ta dude.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the lamp is from ikea and cost about a fiver! be careful though, I left it switched on one day, it fell over (I think the cat knocked it) and landed on the matress of the bed bulb down. Burnt a hole in the matress!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Point taken.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice pics, PG...I've copied them for the Gallery. Can you tell me what model and cal. this? Is it just a cal. 218? I don't think so with day-date...?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Well done, PG, I really do like that Accutron.

I also wondered what the T and S stood for; presumably Tritium and Swiss made.

Great watch!

Si


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for copying SH. I'm afraid you'll have to ask Fred for details, I know nothing!


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Great pics PG the lighting looks spot on.

Cheers Mal


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,the Accutron is a 218-2, the [2] at the end means Day and Date. the case shape is some times called a [TV] case, after the 1960s Telivision sets that had that square look. i say some times because i have another 218-1 [only date] that is called the TV case [photo below] you can see why, i think its fine to use TV for both watches, cheers,, fred.

p.s. great pictures Paul,the watch looks real fine, i see you have left it on the bracelet then, loos better IMO. fred.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm actually getting to like the bracelet on this one Fred! 1st one I ever have liked. Still pulls though, from time to time, but it's worth it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

btw did you notice it says tues 10. Haven't changed the date yet!







Will get onto it right now!


----------

